
What would you suggest a 'must have skills' for a Designer in 2019 - shabirgilkar
What would you suggest a &#x27;must have skills&#x27; for a Designer in 2019 given the world tech and design trends?<p>#UX #IxD #CxD #UI #VR #AR #MR #XR  #AI #fintech #healthcare
======
_the_inflator
UX is really about the whole experience. Consistency and process design, not
so much delivering pixel perfect individual buttons.

A great designer who is able to incorporate new features in an existing
product while maintaining consistency will go a long way.

